# Electrovibe no effect



## Billyhank (Aug 26, 2021)

I finished my Electrovibe but I get no effect when engaged. Dry signal passes and the bulb flashes. When I flip the switch to vibrato it completely cuts out. I went through and reflowed every joint on the board and 3pdt boards. Wasn’t sure if anyone might have a direction to point me in to figure this out.


----------



## Big Monk (Aug 26, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> I finished my Electrovibe but I get no effect when engaged. Dry signal passes and the bulb flashes. When I flip the switch to vibrato it completely cuts out. I went through and reflowed every joint on the board and 3pdt boards. Wasn’t sure if anyone might have a direction to point me in to figure this out.



Pics bro. Top and bottom of board, I/O connections, jack, etc.  

Best resolution you can muster.


----------



## Billyhank (Aug 26, 2021)

Completely forgot. Lol. Give me a sec


----------



## Billyhank (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## doublej (Sep 1, 2021)

following as I have the same issue


----------



## fig (Sep 1, 2021)

Hey just saw this. Did you check the switch legs with a multimeter to make sure it's functioning correctly? Sometimes the heat gets to them.
I'd also make sure no solder tits are poking through that tape...maybe find some cardboard?
Also, A few of the solder joints at the footswitch appear to be cold.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Billyhank (Sep 2, 2021)

doublej said:


> following as I have the same issue


I went through and re-reflowed  all the joints. Every one I could reach. It seems to have solved the problem. Still dialing in the bias and gain but it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Billyhank (Sep 2, 2021)

fig said:


> Hey just saw this. Did you check the switch legs with a multimeter to make sure it's functioning correctly? Sometimes the heat gets to them.
> I'd also make sure no solder tits are poking through that tape...maybe find some cardboard?
> Also, A few of the solder joints at the footswitch appear to be cold.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I noticed the cold joints at the switch. Not sure how I missed it the first time through. 
reflowed everything. Pedal sounds great!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Sep 2, 2021)

fig said:


> solder tits


HA!


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 2, 2021)

Glad you got it working!

Re cardboard as insulating barrier...
It's so humid here, cardboard just gets soggy. Plastic or film used for packing IC chips, ie something that won't build up electrostatic energy...


----------



## Billyhank (Sep 2, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Glad you got it working!
> 
> Re cardboard as insulating barrier...
> It's so humid here, cardboard just gets soggy. Plastic or film used for packing IC chips, ie something that won't build up electrostatic energy...


Usually if I need to cover something or make absolute sure they there’s no contact I use electrical tape. If there’s something kind of sharp I’ll use a couple layers. I’ve also got some of the “gum wadz” from Guitarpcb. It’s sticky stuff (for lack of a better word lol) the keeps things from contacting.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 2, 2021)

I hot glue milk-tabs to the back of pots.


----------



## andare (Sep 2, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> I noticed the cold joints at the switch. Not sure how I missed it the first time through.
> reflowed everything. Pedal sounds great!


Just so i learn to recognize them, which ones were the cold joints?


----------



## fig (Sep 2, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Glad you got it working!
> 
> Re cardboard as insulating barrier...
> It's so humid here, cardboard just gets soggy. Plastic or film used for packing IC chips, ie something that won't build up electrostatic energy...


----------



## Billyhank (Sep 2, 2021)

andare said:


> Just so i learn to recognize them, which ones were the cold joints?


These are cold/bad joints. Anything that doesn’t look just right, I like to go over again. I missed these somehow.


----------



## Billyhank (Sep 2, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I hot glue milk-tabs to the back of pots.


I never thought of that. I bought some pot condoms and I’ve used a few but they push the pot up higher than I like. I like my pots to be close to the board so I can get more of the legs through the holes.


----------



## Feral Feline (Sep 2, 2021)

I've got some of the pot condoms, too, and found the same thing — often they push the pot higher than needed.

The milk-carton pull tabs have a shallower peak, I just snip off the pull-ring and glue the tab on. I've found some juice-box tabs that are very flat, perfect for the dual-gang in the Low Tide build, for example. I drink more milk than juice though, so I've got tons of the milk-carton tabs.


----------



## andare (Sep 2, 2021)

Billyhank said:


> These are cold/bad joints. Anything that doesn’t look just right, I like to go over again. I missed these somehow.


Thanks, it's really helpful


----------



## Chris411 (Sep 29, 2021)

I used these for the Dual-gang pots:









						Potentiometer Insulator - PedalPCB.com
					

Pot Insulator




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## steviejr92 (Oct 13, 2022)

Any idea when these Potentiometer insulators will be available?
EDIT: Sorry for reviving an old thread!


----------

